
Ask HN: What are some useful resources on network-to-HTML lifecycle in web apps - jsmastermind
I am looking for learning resources to better understand what happens in the life cycle of a network request in a web application, and how to go about performance measurement. I actually had bookmarked one from here (HN), that rebuilt a node js application on ubuntu multiple times (6 I think) in different ways, touching on different aspects like load balancing, but my machine crashed and I lost it. All help much appreciated.
======
kraitis
[https://developers.google.com/web/fundamentals/performance/](https://developers.google.com/web/fundamentals/performance/)

------
ivobenedito
Check this link from DZone. It has some nice info describing the HTTP Request
and Response flow.

[https://dzone.com/articles/browser-life-
cycle](https://dzone.com/articles/browser-life-cycle)

